# Wales to NZ



## Sirhowyblue (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi all,

I am considering moving across the water but have only really considered Oz. I have 2 questions regarding NZ. What is the climate like? I have to admit I have only ever listened to those that say it's like the uk (which is want I don't want). Also I work in compliance/ethics/anti corruption which although is a growing field worldwide are their jobs of this nature in NZ?

Thanks


----------



## FrancisJames (Dec 14, 2010)

Search for a report by Transparency International NZ, they said that the majority of NZ's business don't pass fundamental ethics tests. Your best bet are probably international companies with divisions in NZ , banks etc.


----------

